# Hi



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

Been cheated on so many times over my life it is unreal . but it has made me more aware of partners action


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

Well, when I saw your handle I presumed this was an infidelity thread. Dead give away.

Readers will need more information in order to advise you.


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

Well my story is that i have alway been cheated on so i have learned all the red flags and i never ever put my guard down . everyone should watch there spouses for changes


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Read up

https://archive.org/details/RobertGloverNoMoreMrNiceGuy


----------

